# Does anyone do titers?



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

How many of you do titers on your dogs instead of vaccinations? How much do you pay, and how often do you do it? Exactly what do you test for? Do you do a full thyroid antibody profile, or do you just test for certain ones (like rabies, parvo and distemper, for example)?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Only did rabies titer, ´cause it was required for dogs who are going to England.

Otherwise, all vaccinations, Parvo/weil etc.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Soooooooo, no one ??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was with the SAR team, records of shots were a necessity and the titer was not accepted.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

*titer*

I titer my dogs for rabies, distemper, parvo & ck for heartworm, lyme & erilycieousis(sp) (another mosquito driven disease). I don't recall the cost of the titers, but they cost way more than giving the vacination. But I would rather titer than give an unneeded vacinations. So far my dogs had not needed another vacination on any of their permanent shots. I don't intend to give them anymore until they show a lack of adequate immunization. Rabies vacinations will be given at a minimum level to re-immunize without overdoing it based on titer results. If titer shows sufficient immunity, rabies vaccination will be at minimal amount & not full immunization level to avoid extreme over innoculation. I will do titers annually or every 1 1/2 yrs. My dogs are only 2 1/2 & 3/12 yr old. So far they have both only been titered 1x since original vacinations. Both have levels of immunity equal to having just been immunized to all above stated diseases.


----------

